
I interviewed at 5 top companies in Silicon Valley in 5 days, and got 5 offers - tigroferoce
https://medium.com/@XiaohanZeng/i-interviewed-at-five-top-companies-in-silicon-valley-in-five-days-and-luckily-got-five-job-offers-25178cf74e0f
======
tigroferoce
It looks like something that cannot be achieved by anyone who has to care
about anything else but his/her job. The author says that he has a wife and a
daughter, yet it looks difficult to me (I have two kids) to meet such a
schedule.

My alarm rings at 6:30 am, and for the next two hours I am busy making
breakfasts, preparing kids and bringing them to school; at night I never free
myself before 9:30 pm, so there is really little time to study, especially
that amount of material.

Maybe I'm limited and I have time-managing problems, so I'm interested to know
the experience of other dads and moms.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
No, that’s about right. They must have a spouse/grandparents pulling most of
the child care duties...or the kids are taking care of themselves.

